# Flippn ?



## MaxPower (Feb 13, 2007)

New to the site but not new to fishing. I've been at it for more years then I can remember and know a thing or two about fishing.

I am looking to get another flipping rod for worms, jigs, and things like that. Im looking for something in the 7' or so range but am not set on anything. Just lookn for some thoughts. Thanks/


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Trent Steele: Max Power...love the name.
Max Power (Homer Simpson): Thanks, I got it off a hair dryer.

:lol:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Kistler Helium. Pick your power dependant on the cover you're fishing. These are an excellent stick. Very light, sensative, tough, they are some of my favorites. I use one in 7' Med-light for pitching small cranks on Devils Lake and it is perfect for the task. I use the 7' MH for top-water or running creatures through the weeds. A horny toad over a school of white bass on a calm AM just can't be beat and you'll catch the biggest fish in the school!!


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 13, 2007)

I already use a 7'6" IM8 from bass pro shop but have turned it to a rod for pike and musky. Now I cannot deside over a 7' or longer...what to do what to do.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

I fish a lot of bass tournaments in Minnesota. Most of my fishing is flipping or sliding jigs. I use the Scheel's rods. The main advantage I found is the no question warranty. You can even run it over with your truck and still walk out of the store with a new one for free. The Guide series and the Guide series Limited used to be Saint Croix Avid blanks. The others, the Tournament and Pro Classic, were Hagen's blanks. Both are fantastic rods at a fraction of the price. You can pick up one of the Guide Series Limited for $150 instead of the $320 price tag for the same rod the says Saint Croix. I have been very happy with these rods for 3-4 years now in the 6'6 to 7' length.

Hope this helps.


----------

